# mods hurry the fuk up and approve of my last thread



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

posted a sick thread few hours ago but aint visible cos of its gotta be confirmed by mods ffs


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I typed an appropriate 1 word reply before deleting it through fear of being banned.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought u was told yesterday to be patient


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

How are you not banned?!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

You should be called Roid Rage not Get Hench.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> How are you not banned?!


:laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You should be called Roid Rage not Get Hench.


Or Teenage


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well this is a sure fire way of getting it delayed even more!

If you were a bit more polite about it then that could of helped

Edit.... Seen you're red so maybe you're just a bell end anyway


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Obviously that's the right way to politely ask people if you want something done.

Jen,where's my fcuking dinner you c0ck sucker? Nope,didn't work for me either


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

resten said:


> Or Teenage


How about combine the two and be called Teenrage... ey??ey??


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Op is this you waiting for the mods to approve a post of yours?


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> How are you not banned?!


why should I be bannad for complaining about the bullchit rules on this site? NO other site is like this


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

get hench said:


> posted a sick thread few hours ago but aint visible cos of its gotta be confirmed by mods ffs


try this approach ...

mods please hurry the fuk up and approve of my last thread


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You should be called Roid Rage not Get Hench.


more like natty rage


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

resten said:


>


Handle slice. Nope,got it,stainless steel wedge. Phew


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm no gynaecologist but I know a cvnt when I see one :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

get hench said:


> why should I be bannad for complaining about the bullchit rules on this site? NO other site is like this


Lol because you're behaving like a pathetic 4 year old?


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't post and go elsewhere then.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I'm no gynaecologist but I know a cvnt when I see one :lol:


I'm no pancake expert but I know a tosser when I see one


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

OK, here's a slightly more cryptic one...


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

cmon mods - i wanna see this sickkkk thread!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

get hench said:


> more like natty rage


Or Period Pains.

When my missus sounds like you do I know they are the cause.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Who is this delightful chap

10 quid says milky bans him before his thread gets moderated


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

@Katy @Milky @Lorian

And one that is sure to get a calm, pleasant response....

@Tinytom

:whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

I really want to know about his sick thread though!!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Dude what are you a 12 year old or a guy whos trying to get a story for a ****ty news papper whos boss is up ur ass :/


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

inb4OPsaysuralljustjealousandmirin'


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

get hench said:


> why should I be bannad for complaining about the bullchit rules on this site? NO other site is like this


Well pi55 off elsewhere then. To55er

You signed up saying you had read and understood the rules, which you haven't, you should be banned for that alone.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> @Katy @Milky @Lorian
> 
> And one that is sure to get a calm, pleasant response....
> 
> ...


Here you go mate, I think you're meant to give them one of these.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

resten said:


> OK, here's a slightly more cryptic one...


Easy,brass cartoon


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

why you all gettin mad on this sickunt for?? hes only asking a question :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to run out of 'likes' on this thread!!

2 idiots in one day. It's like Christmas :thumb:


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

whys everyone having ago at be you'd be p1ssed off if you were in my position


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Here you go mate, I think you're meant to give them one of these.


 :lol:

P1ss off, I just want to see some raging and some banning. Is that too much to ask for :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> @Katy @Milky @Lorian
> 
> And one that is sure to get a calm, pleasant response....
> 
> ...


Everyone knows @Robsta is the best mod for helping people with a query.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

get hench said:


> posted a sick thread few hours ago but aint visible cos of its gotta be confirmed by mods ffs


It's probably in the pile of 'posts by complete cocks' @hackskii loves that sub forum so he mods it.

Cos he loves cock. And he's also politer to complete cocks.

Hope that helps.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

get hench said:


> whys everyone having ago at be you'd be p1ssed off if you were in my position


Why,are you on all fours with leeroy smashing your back doors in?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I think I'm going to run out of 'likes' on this thread!!
> 
> 2 idiots in one day. It's like Christmas :thumb:


who was the idiot i missed? this ones awesome!! whatever happened to that lad that hadnt been to the gym before got loads of gear and was gonna get HENCH braa?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Easy,brass cartoon


I thought it was golden loonytune


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Watch out, we got a 5`6, 58kg badass over here.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

get hench said:


> whys everyone having ago at be you'd be p1ssed off if you were in my position


Erm no, we wouldn't. I'd go make myself a cuppa and get really excited I have a sick story to tell the world and wait till its approved and then BOOOOOOOM, I'm a ukm god.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> who was the idiot i missed? this ones awesome!! whatever happened to that lad that hadnt been to the gym before got loads of gear and was gonna get HENCH braa?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/226451-female-bodybuilding.html

The other idiot just got banned


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Correction. I now you you are not a complete cock because you posted this thread

'Any brahs on here use the misc forum on bbing.com'


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

get hench said:


> whys everyone having ago at be you'd be p1ssed off if you were in my position


We all were you d1ckhead, only difference is we didn't act like 5 year olds.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> We all were you d1ckhead, only difference is we didn't act like 5 year olds.


Actually none of my posts have ever been moderated. I must be special


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> who was the idiot i missed? this ones awesome!! whatever happened to that lad that hadnt been to the gym before got loads of gear and was gonna get HENCH braa?


Have a look at female bodybuilding


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@resten my go lol,


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/226451-female-bodybuilding.html
> 
> The other idiot just got banned


hahaha!! where do these kn0bs come from?? has this one been banned yet?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Why,are you on all fours with leeroy smashing your back doors in?


 @Ackee&Saltfish - you must have a gif for that!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Correction. I now you you are not a complete cock because you posted this thread
> 
> 'Any brahs on here use the misc forum on bbing.com'


Haha! Is that the sick thread? :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @resten my go lol,


 :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Have a look at female bodybuilding


just checked it out! and did see it earlier but didnt bother clicking on the thread - wish i had now!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Correction. I now you you are not a complete cock because you posted this thread
> 
> 'Any brahs on here use the misc forum on bbing.com'


Please tell me that's his sick thread?.

Please approve it for a laugh!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> hahaha!! where do these kn0bs come from?? has this one been banned yet?


Not yet........


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

@jon-kent

MY TURN


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Actually none of my posts have ever been moderated. I must be special


Normally when there's pics and links, especially to sick stuff, sorry you're a bit normal and nowhere near sick enough, plus you're a female.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

this is going to get better brahs!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Another one, this one's a toughie:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Normally when there's pics and links, especially to sick stuff, sorry you're a bit normal and nowhere near sick enough, plus you're a female.


:sad: :crying:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@resten that is hard mate ! Lol

Edit - chicken wing ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope to be home in half an hour to sort your account out mate. Sorry busy at work.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :sad: :crying:


Sorry you could get a sex change, then you'd be allowed to take steroids.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @resten that is hard mate ! Lol
> 
> Edit - chicken wing ?


Fanny flap :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> @jon-kent
> 
> MY TURN


Haha, wet back ?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

get hench said:


> why should I be bannad for complaining about the bullchit rules on this site? NO other site is like this


fcuk off onto another site then.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Fanny flap :lol:


Hahahahaha


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> View attachment 121406


 @jon-kent :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> Hope to be home in half an hour to sort your account out mate. Sorry busy at work.


you mean your not going to stop your everyday life as soon as this sickkk brah demands you too?? seems a little harsh to me :whistling:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

get hench said:


> why should I be bannad for complaining about the bullchit rules on this site? NO other site is like this


Probably the reason bellends like yourself get banned and we are free to live in peace and harmony on this forum, thus making it one of the better ones around.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha, wet back ?


Splash back.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mars said:


> fcuk off onto another site then.


 @Milky @Mars @Tinytom

Do you have any idea why so many bb.com tools are joining and posting at the moment, they are standing out very obviously!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Sorry you could get a sex change, then you'd be allowed to take steroids.


No sex change required - I'm a husk of a woman :lol:

Anyway I don't want to take steroids. I heard they're addictive mg:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mars said:


> fcuk off onto another site then.


Good to see you back posting mars! Hope everything is getting better.



Milky said:


> Hope to be home in half an hour to sort your account out mate. Sorry busy at work.


Chuffing hell milky, you mean to say you have a life, and it DOESNT revolve around approving peoples posts?!?

Well I never.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No sex change required - I'm a husk of a woman :lol:
> 
> Anyway I don't want to take steroids. I heard they're addictive mg:


Lol, and makes you very intolerant of a-holes!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> @jon-kent :lol:


Haha

@resten =


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Probably the reason bellends like yourself get banned and we are free to live in peace and harmony on this forum, thus making it one of the better ones around.


I dont deserve to get banned brah on bb.com I'm green so everyone likes me there and knows i aint a troll, I'll'll stop being a bellend when I can post whenever the fuk I want


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

resten said:


>


bottom drain?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No sex change required - I'm a husk of a woman :lol:
> 
> Anyway I don't want to take steroids. I heard they're addictive mg:


They shrank my willy :sad:

(that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it)


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

resten said:


>


Things I stuck my cock in?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha
> 
> @resten gets loads of


fixed


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

get hench said:


> I dont deserve to get banned brah on bb.com I'm green so everyone likes me there and knows i aint a troll, I'll'll stop being a bellend when I can post whenever the fuk I want


LOL

They're just mirin


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

get hench said:


> I dont deserve to get banned brah on bb.com I'm green so everyone likes me there and knows i aint a troll, I'll'll stop being a bellend when I can post whenever the fuk I want


You'll stop being a bellend when i ban you and that will be in about 5 minutes the way you are going.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

get hench said:


> I dont deserve to get banned brah on bb.com I'm green so everyone likes me there and knows i aint a troll, I'll'll stop being a bellend when I can post whenever the fuk I want


Seriously, that sentence alone deserves a ban as does the following one.

Why don't you stay there. They like assholes on that site, we clearly hate them.

Please take that personally.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Between this knob an that other tool with 'female bodybuilding' thread,

Something in the water these days?

OP I feel your pain, I recommend letting robsta know what you think of the mods on this site, he will take an impartial fair and sensible look at the situation for you............


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

#inb4thebanhammerstrikes


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

get hench said:


> I dont deserve to get banned brah on bb.com I'm green so everyone likes me there and knows i aint a troll, I'll'll stop being a bellend when I can post whenever the fuk I want


ta da pal - nice knowing yer!!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

get hench said:


> I dont deserve to get banned brah on bb.com I'm green so everyone likes me there and knows i aint a troll, I'll'll stop being a bellend when I can post whenever the fuk I want


yeah, its cool to say Brah on bb.com probably why you're green to **** there and red to **** here. Go back to bb.com and post your epic thread there, it will more than likely be top quoted post of the year if your post history here is anything to go off!


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Seriously, that sentence alone deserves a ban as does the following one.
> 
> Why don't you stay there. They like assholes on that site, we clearly hate them.
> 
> Please take that personally.


last thread you said you've never been on there so stfu


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

get hench said:


> last thread you said you've never been on there so stfu


Or?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I think we should embrace halfwits here.They always entertain eventually.I still miss the pikey.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

essexboy said:


> I think we should embrace halfwits here.They always entertain eventually.*I still miss the pikey*.


 @anabolik is still here mate :lol:

(for reference: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/225219-self-conscious-going-out-topless.html)


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Or?


or theres gonna be a keyboard murder :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

never been on bb.com - i can only assume, if its full of pleasent brahs like this one, that its the place to be! see you around guys! cmon get hench lets go talk to some sickunts over there!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> never been on bb.com - i can only assume, if its full of pleasent brahs like this one, that its the place to be! see you around guys! cmon get hench lets go talk to some sickunts over there!


They argue over who gets to eat the soggy biscuit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> or theres gonna be a keyboard murder :lol:


Haha I just read that in a Scottish accent. Taggart stylie :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

resten said:


> They argue over who gets to eat the soggy biscuit


sounds like my ideal forum! i hope they let you post sickk threads aswell cos this sh!tty one wont!!


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Or?


He's coming at you brah.......


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> or theres gonna be a keyboard murder :lol:


I was sort of hoping for a challenge to a dungeon fight to the death, it's been a while.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

resten said:


> @anabolik is still here mate :lol:
> 
> (for reference: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/225219-self-conscious-going-out-topless.html)


You're just jealous of my mullet.


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

get hench said:


> posted a sick thread few hours ago but aint visible cos of its gotta be confirmed by mods ffs


Mods not allowed lives anymore :no:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Please allow it, think of the entertainment value and you might get your 2nd ban of the millennium!


agree it should be allowed but your still a mouthy **** @Kimball


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Aww please dont ban this guy, he's hilarious!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

get hench said:


> agree it should be allowed but your still a mouthy **** @Kimball


damn @Kimball you seem to have touched this brahs nerve!


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

resten said:


>


ill-fitting underwear boot? this makes no sense.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

get hench said:


> agree it should be allowed but your still a mouthy **** @Kimball


Its spelt **** dipshit


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Kimball be careful, I hear this guy lifts!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Watch out, we got a 5`6, 58kg badass over here.


Don't put yourself down mate, you look taller than that!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope @Kimball is getting some gifs ready or sharpening his keyboard or something. This @get hench guy sounds like an internet badass!


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mars said:


> fcuk off onto another site then.


And Mars is back. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> Kimball be careful, I hear this guy lifts!


Be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorted, hope that meets your approval OP, not that you will ever know, pr**k.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Sorted, hope that meets your approval OP, not that you will ever know, pr**k.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM and the ban hammer landed.

Nice and swift there milky :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Its spelt **** dipshit


Thats some sick spelling there brah ! People be mirin your skills !


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

annnnnddddd thats a wrap


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Feel kind of empty inside now, like when you watch a really good film and it ends and you don't want it to end


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Now he will have the time to get hench... :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

had to be an old member pushing buttons..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

According to this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/226246-help-skinny-fat-guy-out-please-cut-keep-bulking.html

This was the op:



Didn't realise bruze was back :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Goosh said:


> Feel kind of empty inside now, like when you watch a really good film and it ends and you don't want it to end


no doubt another one will come along soon enough!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> According to this:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/226246-help-skinny-fat-guy-out-please-cut-keep-bulking.html
> 
> ...


Better not get on the roids. Already has the b1tch tits

And would love to see him square up to kimball :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on get hench 2 so l can ban you again, l know your here......


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> According to this:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/226246-help-skinny-fat-guy-out-please-cut-keep-bulking.html
> 
> ...


You can spot his favourite hobby in the background lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Come on get hench 2 so l can ban you again, l know your here......





get hench 2 said:


> I only look like this cos I was on a dirty bulk for 6 months knob


booooom


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

get hench 2 said:


> I only look like this cos I was on a dirty bulk for 6 months knob


Here he is @Milky, I found him. Do I get a prize? :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here he is @Milky, I found him. Do I get a prize? :lol:


ha ha l beat you my dear, sorry....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here he is @Milky, I found him. Do I get a prize? :lol:


Sorry Jojo, I got there first


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> According to this:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/226246-help-skinny-fat-guy-out-please-cut-keep-bulking.html
> 
> ...


Well it all makes sense why he had an attitude


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> ha ha l beat you my dear, sorry....





B4PJS said:


> Sorry Jojo, I got there first


I never win anything! :crying:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> no doubt another one will come along soon enough!!


YAY! He came back. The sequel. A little disappointing to the original though


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

get hench said:


> why should I be bannad for complaining about the bullchit rules on this site? NO other site is like this


Exactly.. No other site is like this  :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Actually none of my posts have ever been moderated. I must be special


I beat you....I got asked to leave a journal once.....but that was before everyone recognised that I am actually a bona fide dipstick and can't actually help myself.......


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Everytime I go offline something happens.

Never leaving the house again


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Well it all makes sense why he had an attitude


I'd be a cvnt if I looked like that too.

Well done Get Hench. Literally the whole of UKM is laughing at how crap you look :lol:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Podgey


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I beat you....I got asked to leave a journal once.....but that was before everyone recognised that I am actually a bona fide dipstick and can't actually help myself.......


Lol what did you do?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Heres his new avatar


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Heres his new avatar
> 
> View attachment 121416


This would be more appropriate:










Or maybe


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Get Hench 2: the awakening


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Get Hench 2: the rimming


fixed


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Lol what did you do?


Oh well, there was a female member who I had been chatting to and she left the site for a bit and she was upset(not down to me I hasten to say) so went into her journal and just acted like my normal spazzy self and I got asked by a guy if I had ADHD or something blah blah..bit rude I thought but hey.....then Katy came in and told me to leave the journal so I did....

the lady in question did come back to the site and I still talk to her in spaz mode and I'm sure she hearts me....  ya knarrrrr...cos underneath my sphisticated top sheet I'm quite loveable.... :whistling: :no: :laugh:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

resten said:


> fixed


i think the rimming was the prequel to get hench! thats what turned him into a massive sickuntttt


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I love these rage posts, I've been chuckling like a **** reading this and the female body building thread.

Thank you everyone 

Brilliant!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

get hench said:


> agree it should be allowed but your still a mouthy **** @Kimball


Gutted, quick gym and dinner and the evening entertainment has been cancelled/banned!

Who did it? Bet milky rushed home from work!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh well, there was a female member who I had been chatting to and she left the site for a bit and she was upset(not down to me I hasten to say) so went into her journal and just acted like my normal spazzy self and I got asked by a guy if I had ADHD or something blah blah..bit rude I thought but hey.....then Katy came in and told me to leave the journal so I did....
> 
> the lady in question did come back to the site and I still talk to her in spaz mode and I'm sure she hearts me....  ya knarrrrr...cos underneath my sphisticated top sheet I'm quite loveable.... :whistling: :no: :laugh:


Lol that doesn't seem very fair but it does make you sound hard :thumb:

I love your spaz mode, your posts always make me laugh.

Don't ever change.........stay spazzy


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Goosh said:


> I hope @Kimball is getting some gifs ready or sharpening his keyboard or something. This @get hench guy sounds like an internet badass!


I was getting the dungeon and Vaseline ready, it's all wasted


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

resten said:


> This would be more appropriate:


is that "right said Fred"?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Sorted, hope that meets your approval OP, not that you will ever know, pr**k.


I knew you'd win that race


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Everytime I go offline something happens.
> 
> Never leaving the house again


This is the real reason people take there phones to the gym, so they don't miss beauty's like this..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I was getting the dungeon and Vaseline ready, it's all wasted


That sounds more like a gymgym thing to do


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

I haven't negged anyone in a while.

Bit upset.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FFS, I take my daughter to the park for a few hours and look what happens. Thats it, she's grounded...


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Where has the op gone lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I never win anything! :crying:


You won some reps from me


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> Better not get on the roids. Already has the b1tch tits
> 
> And would love to see him square up to kimball :lol:


I feel bad now, I didn't realise it was a podgy ladyboy, and she's got quite nice t1ts too. Done worse.

We could hula hoop afterwards!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> That sounds more like a gymgym thing to do


It's the way of uk-m fight club forever now.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)




----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Where has the op gone lol


 @Milky's banhammer struck twice!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> You won some reps from me


Thank you maybe I should cry more often


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you maybe I should cry more often


save the tears for when you really need them. My lass literally turns on the water works for the slightest thing which gets her ignored


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you maybe I should cry more often


dammit, you've worked out what a soppykunt I am!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> dammit, you've worked out what a soppykunt I am!


Is rather be a sickunt like the op.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

saxondale said:


> is that "right said Fred"?


Yes and also the OP's equivalent.... 'Right Said Inbred' :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Is rather be a daftkunt like the op.


fixed


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Lol that doesn't seem very fair but it does make you sound hard :thumb:
> 
> I love your spaz mode, your posts always make me laugh.
> 
> Don't ever change.........stay spazzy


Ha ha, thanks...Katy was just trying to protect the lady in question.....I however was just being "normal"....and didn't actually realise I was being quite that spazzy, lol..

of course now my posts are much more measured........

liarliarliarbumsonfiresortathing:laugh:

I care not...dipsticks gunna dipstick....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Is rather be a sickunt like the op.


I don't think my wife would appreciate it. Ya getz me brah?

Plus, I am usually a grumpy git at work, I come on here to get away from that side of me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Gutted, quick gym and dinner and the evening entertainment has been cancelled/banned!
> 
> Who did it? Bet milky rushed home from work!


I fu*king wish l had rushed, you tried rushing at 56 mph :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> I fu*king wish l had rushed, you tried rushing at 56 mph :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Did I miss him getting banned? Milky on the ball as usual I bet!!

Oh well time to get stuck into this!.... And yes that is a Stella you can see! Diet for my holiday is going sweet! Lol


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

That thread title is Pig Rude! Shame on Him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Did I miss him getting banned? Milky on the ball as usual I bet!!
> 
> Oh well time to get stuck into this!.... And yes that is a Stella you can see! Diet for my holiday is going sweet! Lol
> 
> View attachment 121426


Tw*t.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Did I miss him getting banned? Milky on the ball as usual I bet!!
> 
> Oh well time to get stuck into this!.... And yes that is a Stella you can see! Diet for my holiday is going sweet! Lol
> 
> View attachment 121426


You and me are going to fall out young man! :tongue:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> View attachment 121425


Picture thief! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> Picture thief! :lol:


I am gonna make it my avi.....

:lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Why,are you on all fours with leeroy smashing your back doors in?





resten said:


> @Ackee&Saltfish - you must have a gif for that!


Someone asked for leroy?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Someone asked for leroy?


"My gran mumma gave me that chain"


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Don't put yourself down mate, you look taller than that!


Lol! I'm 6'4 you ****er!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dammit, I missed this thread in favor of doing a stupid workout... that'll teach me. Would have loved to get the chance to mod this guys posts, he seemed so nice.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

dtlv said:


> Dammit, I missed this thread in favor of doing a stupid workout... that'll teach me. Would have loved to get the chance to mod this guys posts, he seemed so nice.


He was back with V2 of his user name, he'll be back again soon I'm sure. You'll have you turn then :lol:

Is it really Bruze? Anyone do an ip check


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fs just read through this :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> He was back with V2 of his user name, he'll be back again soon I'm sure. You'll have you turn then :lol:
> 
> Is it really Bruze? Anyone do an ip check


Same username but with a v2 at the end? Holy fook, the guy is a creative genius for usernames as well as being a lovable friendly chap. Do his talents never end?!?!?!!!

Hopefully I'll get to meet and mod v3. :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

No V just 2, so he became get hench 2, with plans for 3, 4, 5, 6, infinitum in the pipeline :lol:

@dtlv


----------

